# So many spikes, and sheaths.



## blondie (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi 

So after a rather slow two/three years of either the odd flower here and there. I did the referb that seems to been good for the greenhouse, and nearly half the Paphs in the new compost and a new water an feed routine. I seem to have gotta quite a few to bloom or well spike.




Paph Envy Green been very slow and stubbern didnt ave the best root system when it came to pot up.




Paph Pinocchio album, been no trouble just slow but gret new growth and two more growths comimg.




Paph King Arther 'Burgogne' I nearly lost this one only got a few growths left, but looks like it is on the turn for the good.




Paph Muadeai I stupidiy rotted most of the roots on this it is in moss doing really well now.




Paph insigne its a sub-species but the person I had it off lost the sub-species part of the name. 




Paph complex hybrid a dutch import no name apart from American Hybrid.




Paph Geelong this is brocken peice off the mother plant so dont know how good the bloom will be as a first bloom, with it being small.




Paph NIOD again another American hybrid from the dutch, some really are nice and diserve a name.




Paph Yerba Buena do love this one cant wait to see it in bloom again.




Paph Jersey Freckels this did flower last year and going to bloom again two spike this year like last year hopefully I won't snap the second bud this time.




Paph Merlot de L'Amazone first bloomer for me but have seen this plant is bloom and has a lovley bloom can't wait.




Paph Leeanum four buds I have two plants of these and a friend of mine thinks this possible a 4N, but I just think this has been bred with far more superior plants.

I have what looks like a few Phrags spikeing as well.


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking good! It's a great feeling when you make some changes to your culture and you see the results.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Bud party in your greenhouse! Congrat's on the turnaround.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking good. keep us posted.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 11, 2017)

How exciting!! Good luck!
It's the bulldog season!


----------



## troy (Dec 13, 2017)

Congrats on the blooming!!


----------



## blondie (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks hopefully I'll have a good display soon


----------

